# my pokemans



## Rowan (Sep 14, 2008)

Spoiler



























Drew them then adobe illustratored

p.s. please ask to use in anything


----------



## Minox (Sep 14, 2008)

The second one looked really nice, but the first one looked a little weird.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 14, 2008)

Can I use the First one as my avatar? I'd put credits to you for it in my sig.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 14, 2008)

ok
p.s. i can take a few requests for new pokemon
(some may be too complicated only then will i reject)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 14, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> ok
> p.s. i can take a few requests for new pokemon
> (some may be too complicated only then will i reject)



*waits for Mewiga to bust in this thread, threatening to kill everyone if rowanchap doesn't make a Bidoof*

AND THANKS VERY MUCH


----------



## Rowan (Sep 14, 2008)

btw in your sig it sez rowanchamp its rowanchap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your avvie is streched its meant to be a square shape


----------



## Rowan (Sep 15, 2008)

here is the mudkips


----------



## Upperleft (Sep 15, 2008)

small edit if you don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i liek the Ho-Oh one


----------



## Rowan (Sep 15, 2008)

lolz at upperlefts picture


----------



## Retal (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe you should change your name to rowancrap.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 15, 2008)

Um... I think that some of Rowanchap's art is OK, but then again some of his image manipulation skillz need improvement cause of the resizing.
Other than that is good!


----------



## Retal (Sep 15, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Cough *uncalled for + Report* Cough


You go, girl scout. You are now arch nemesis of the lulz.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

no its my drawing that have bad sizing :| im not very good at spacing and resizing


----------

